# 4-wheeler trax



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

Just wondering what brand people are using and how they like them. Also where your getting them and how much you paid. thanks any help is appreciated.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

Tatou. $4000


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Go to www.atvtracks.net. Tatou tracks listed above are 3195 including shipping.


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

alright nice thanks. does that include the mounting brackets and everything you need to install them?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I have no idea, just ran across that site a while back because I was thinking of buying some. I didn't buy them as of yet so I didn't do much more digging or finding out if everything is included, I'm sure if you give them a call they can help you out.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I got tiger tracks, made for arcticcat. New thew are going to run you 3500 for everything. But I paid like 450 because it was a demo deal. They are UNBELIEVABLE for pulling trailers and getting places nothing else can. The down fall is they are going to tear things up a bit, and your going to get dirty. If your in a field they leave a few inch rut unless your spinning then its worse. You can not go as fast with them either. My top speed on my Arcticcat 700 is like 75 MPH with tires. WIth tracks its like 40 MPH.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Andy about nailed it - you do lose a lot of top end speed and it eats up gas but it is WORTH IT. You'll love it in the snow and extreme mud.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris Hustad said:


> Andy about nailed it - you do lose a lot of top end speed and it eats up gas but it is WORTH IT. You'll love it in the snow and extreme mud.


Mine is easy on gas...except when theres an 18 foot trailer behind it with the axles on the ground haha. :beer:


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I found a used set, does anybody have any idea if Kimpex tracks taken off of an '04 Sportsman 500 would fit on my 2010 Sportsman 800? I have no idea where to really even look to figure this out...far as I could tell the mfg doesn't have an official website. Guy says he has 1bout 150 miles on them, wants $2200. Figure I could get him down a little lower and it would be a pretty good deal if they will fit.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

maple lake duck slayer said:


> I found a used set, does anybody have any idea if Kimpex tracks taken off of an '04 Sportsman 500 would fit on my 2010 Sportsman 800? I have no idea where to really even look to figure this out...far as I could tell the mfg doesn't have an official website. Guy says he has 1bout 150 miles on them, wants $2200. Figure I could get him down a little lower and it would be a pretty good deal if they will fit.


Well the first thing you have to look at is the lug pattern. Like arcticcat uses a 105 pattern or maybe its 110. But if they came off a polaris they will work in that aspect. The second thing to look at is the stabilizer bars, Or anti-roll bars, and the mounting brackets that go onto your a-arms. I am relatively sure they won't be the same but you can get a new adapter kit for them to make them fit. Shouldn't be too much(less that $300) and it should come with a clutch kit.


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

personally i would shy away from the kimpex


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

I ran the tatous on my Polaris 850 and they were awesome but you can plan on getting dirty. You really can go anywhere once you have these but the tracks plus bigger motor is terrible on gas. I will be putting the utv ones on my ranger as they seem to be the best track out there right now and are 4 season. You can get them from m43powersports.com for 3190 for the atv or 3790 for the utv. Includes shipping and mounting kit. Make sure to read carefully as alot of tracks out there are made for snow conditions only.if you're going to spend the money you might as well wait a little longer and get ones that are made for your machine by the time you screw around with mounting kits and making them work you'll be alot closer to the price of new ones than you think.


----------



## Nuge (Feb 13, 2006)

Litefoot atv tracks made by Mattracks. unstoppable and virtually indestructable however they are very expensive. check em out at www.litefootatv.com. Made in the USA! we have them on only a 550 cc arctic and we have no problem getting to where we need to go or pulling a trailer. the tracks gear it down about half way so you can only go about 30 max on gravel or pavement.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Someone was telling me about tracks that go over the tires of the 4 wheeler, and i cannot find any info on them. I got a Polaris 325 Magnum. I know its not enough power to run the new style tracks, but was thinking about trying some that might fit over the tires. Anyone got any info on this style track. Basically the style that go over skidster wheels.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Maverick said:


> Someone was telling me about tracks that go over the tires of the 4 wheeler, and i cannot find any info on them. I got a Polaris 325 Magnum. I know its not enough power to run the new style tracks, but was thinking about trying some that might fit over the tires. Anyone got any info on this style track. Basically the style that go over skidster wheels.


Well skid steer tracks wrap over both tires and connect them like they are one single track.. This is impossible with an ATV unless you have a six wheeler and do it on the rear sets of wheels. But otherwise the fenders and foot plates would be in the way. I think you are thinking of a company called J-Wheelz. They are kind of like a dual for the tire. They are very efficient for their price and allow you to go full speed because they are not as big as the tire. They are like a cone inside it and they dont dig until you start sinking.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks Andy!! Those look to be what I am looking for!!! I like the ease of them and the ability to take off when not needed! Anyone used any of these before or have any feed back? As for now..I like what I am looking at! Just need to do a little research on them!


----------

